# Hello, new to forum but not to diabetes



## tracyr79 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi all

I was diagnosed with type 1 3 years ago just as I started university at 32!!. My daughter was diagnosed at age 9 (now 16) and my 14 year old daughter diagnosed last year....my son and oldest daughter fine at present. 

I am seeking advice for myself. Starting uni and being diagnosed with type 1 was a bit of a shock and to be honest I have had no time to sort myself out (concentrating on my daughters!). Well I am starting work soon and need to sort my control out but I struggle. I seem to be very very sensitive to insulin (novorapid) and hypo when I do daytime injections so have being making do on my night time insulin...my bloods do run high teatime,late evening. I am not a big eater and consume a small amount of carbs/sugar. I was wondering if anyone uses levemir/lantus during the day as well and night time instead of fast acting insulin. I wondering if this would be better to stablise my sugars? advice would be helpful...i get very little support and seen my consultant once since been diagnosed!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi tracy, welcome to the forum  Goodness, you have your hands full on the diabetes front! Good to hear that your children are doing well. Have you ever considered or been offered a pump? We have had a few members here in the past who have been particularly sensitive to insulin, and this turned out to be the best solution for them, as you can make tiny adjustments to the insulin that are just not feasible on injections. Worth having a look at the INPUT website for more information:

http://input.me.uk/

I'm the other way around. I was diagnosed nearly 7 years ago, aged 49, and initially needed 20 units of lantus a day. About 3 years ago I had reduced the lantus to zero and currently only need novorapid with my meals.

It's awful that you have only seen your consultant once, if I was you I would ask for an appointment. Who currently looks after your reviews?


----------



## Shanghaiblue (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi I am a mum of a type 1 who was diagnosed 6 months ago at 13.  She was initially put on Lantus and novorapid for meals but now is on the omnipod pump which is fab.  I have a question after reading your reply.  How did you reduce Lantus to zero?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 5, 2015)

Shanghaiblue said:


> Hi I am a mum of a type 1 who was diagnosed 6 months ago at 13.  She was initially put on Lantus and novorapid for meals but now is on the omnipod pump which is fab.  I have a question after reading your reply.  How did you reduce Lantus to zero?



I kept going low in the night, so I started reducing the lantus. Eventually, I was down to 2 units and waking in the 4s so I decided to see what would happen if I cut it out completely - still wake in the 5s. My consultant says it is unusual, but not unique.


----------



## heasandford (Feb 5, 2015)

tracyr79 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I seem to be very very sensitive to insulin (novorapid) and hypo when I do daytime injections so have being making do on my night time insulin..



Don't you use any fast-acting insulin at all then? 
I now have a pump which means you can set levels of basal (=levemir/lantus) differently for every hour day and night. On top of that you can dose in 0.1 amounts to deal with carbohydrates. Get a pump! Have your children not been offered one? There seems to be more impetus to get one now, go for it!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 5, 2015)

Well everyone uses basal insulin during the day - it doesn't stop after 4 hours, not like fast-acting!

So are you saying if you ate 30g carb - two rounds of bread - in a sandwich, if you have half a unit of fast acting with that, you'll go hypo?  What carb ratio do you use?  

When did you last do a basal test - have you ever done a basal test?  (don't worry if you haven't but sounds to me like you need to cos there's no hope of getting your bolus cock-on if your basal's up the creek!)  See

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=120


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 8, 2015)

Good luck sorting & good luck with new job


----------

